# Greetings



## Antoinemr (Jul 15, 2014)

Hi

My name is Antoine Mrad. I'm 22 years old from Lebanon. 

I'm glad to join v.i. control

cheers


----------



## The Darris (Jul 15, 2014)

Welcome to the group Antoine!!!


----------



## amordechai (Jul 15, 2014)

Welcome! 

- A.


----------



## JohnG (Jul 15, 2014)

Welcome, Antoine.


----------



## Hannes_F (Jul 15, 2014)

Welcome Antoine!


----------



## Wibben (Jul 16, 2014)

Welcome


----------

